# Mori no shinden



## aliclarke86 (24 Jun 2013)

I have been planning on getting this tank for a little while and yesterday was presented with a deal I could not refuse  this journal is a little early as I have not decided exactly what is going to happen with it. 

I know you have all seen the tank before but I will show you anyway 






Not got a filter for this one as of yet but the rest of the setup I'm running is 

TMC Signature 60 x 45 x 30
TMC ULTIMA 1500 tile
TMC aquagro expert co2 set 
TMC glass in and outflow 
TMC nutasoil brown

Although it looks like it from the list unfortunately this is not a sponsered tank  but I did get a very good price for the lot.

I am currently throwing around a lot of ideas and maybe I'm a little over excited so this is going to be s bit of a "watch this space" at the moment but I will report back shortly 

Thanks
 Ali

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## George Farmer (24 Jun 2013)

Nice kit, Ali. 

Watching with interest.


----------



## Ian Holdich (24 Jun 2013)

Welcome to the TMC owners club, ill send you a badge ; )

What's the plans then?


----------



## Alastair (24 Jun 2013)

Looking forward to what you do with this ali. I have a soft spot for the tmc gear too I have  substrate outflow kit etc. Just a shame they don't make big tanks. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Iain Sutherland (24 Jun 2013)

very nice ali, the signatures certainly have a lot to offer and now i just seen they are also doing a 90cm version 
will be watching with interest.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (24 Jun 2013)

Iain Sutherland said:


> very nice ali, the signatures certainly have a lot to offer and now i just seen they are also doing a 90cm version
> will be watching with interest.


Hi lain 
Where have you seen that they do the 90 cm now ? Thanks


----------



## danmullan (24 Jun 2013)

Exciting!!! I love this stage of a new scape. New ideas every second. Can't think about anything else. I look forward to seeing how you go with this one.


----------



## stu_ (24 Jun 2013)

Cool.
Out of interest, what size inlet is that;150mm drop?


----------



## aliclarke86 (25 Jun 2013)

George Farmer said:


> Nice kit, Ali.
> 
> Watching with interest.



Thanks George, it really is. I emailed my local supplier and they got back with a great deal on a set up they where going to use but they are having a shoo refit so they needed it out of the way.



Ian Holdich said:


> Welcome to the TMC owners club, ill send you a badge ; )
> 
> What's the plans then?



YAY now i have the badge i can sell this on 
Well first of all get a matching set of glass pipes as upon further inspection I have one 12mm inlet and a 16mm out, I was pretty much given them so can't really complain . I have a few bit bits of wood and rocks about but I didn't plan on getting the tank just yet so I don't have a solid idea of planting, just lots of scribblings at the moment. Plus a 180ltr to tear down  as our house is far to small.



Alastair said:


> Looking forward to what you do with this ali. I have a soft spot for the tmc gear too I have  substrate outflow kit etc. Just a shame they don't make big tanks.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2



They are superb quality furniture I just hope I can try and stay near par with the 2 outstanding scapes we have seen on this forum recently ha 



Iain Sutherland said:


> very nice ali, the signatures certainly have a lot to offer and now i just seen they are also doing a 90cm version
> will be watching with interest.



Would love to have a 90 but just don't have the room, this is a replacement for my eheim vivaline 180 as our tiny little house is getting to the point of not being able to entertain guests through all the tanks.




danmullan said:


> Exciting!!! I love this stage of a new scape. New ideas every second. Can't think about anything else. I look forward to seeing how you go with this one.



Too many ideas!! Need to start making up my mind and find something MD and the Mrs can agree on (if that's possible?)




stu_ said:


> Cool.
> Out of interest, what size inlet is that;150mm drop?



Actually no idea, not had a chance to have a propper look due to work and they where basicly thrown in with the set up as a deal. I will get back to you on that one mate


Thanks for all the interest everyone. 

Ali

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## fish fodder (25 Jun 2013)

How are you having the tile?


----------



## aliclarke86 (26 Jun 2013)

fish fodder said:


> How are you having the tile?


Don't have a controller as of yet so depending if I can wait so not got many choices ha

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## fish fodder (26 Jun 2013)

aliclarke86 said:


> Don't have a controller as of yet so depending if I can wait so not got many choices ha
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4 Beta



I meant how was it going to be suspended but Ive just seen the photo (didn't see it last night)


----------



## aliclarke86 (27 Jun 2013)

fish fodder said:


> I meant how was it going to be suspended but Ive just seen the photo (didn't see it last night)


Yeah the bracket came with the setup all cut to size and I'm not too keen on drilling my ceiling. Plus with only the one tile it should work out ok. 

Been playing with hardscape last couple of days but I'm not happy with anything I have come up with so I'm going to be taking a trip out for some new wood on sunday. Hopefully lps has some more manzanita in or something else striking. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## aliclarke86 (27 Jun 2013)

I was kind of feeling a canyon style look but looking at it for a day or so I'm not so sure now









Can't get a good feel outside the tank so I'm going to stick some substrate in and have a play 









dont think i have the iwagumi eye as it where 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## aliclarke86 (27 Jun 2013)

second layout, feel allot happier with this one, still not sure if i want to go down the iwagumi road though as i really like NA style and popping into my lfs they do have some really nice wood.

any comments on this layout appreciated!


----------



## Alastair (28 Jun 2013)

Looks good ali, but appears a little flat to me if that makes sense?? 
I liked the placement of the wood on the rock in the earlier pics.  Could you not get some rooty wood and try to incorporate the rocks and wood together???

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aliclarke86 (28 Jun 2013)

I know exactly what you mean (have you been spesking with my mrs? Lol) also I want to get a few more litres of soil in. It is pretty thin at some spots. My biggest problem is patience, I thought I had some more rocks with a bit more hight. The wood did add some hight but I was struggling with placing it. It looked good from 2 sides but this will be viewable from 3 and the right side let it down. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## danmullan (28 Jun 2013)

I like the first canyon style. Yes it's not a typical iwagumi but is that so bad?

I always like scapes that feel/look like it would be interesting to watch fish swim around the hard scape and the plants sway in the water flow... I can imagine that 'canyon' scape being fun to watch. My opinion.


----------



## aliclarke86 (30 Jun 2013)

another layout using some wood this time (not actually sure what it is....from LPS) this is much more in the style i was interested in doing, my impatience pushed me to try an iwagumi but i have stamped it out!!

















any thoughts and suggestions?

I was also wondering if anyone has thoughts on the use of this 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




i need a bit more height in the substrate but don't really wanna spend another £20 on neutrasoil if i can find a cheaper alternative.

if anyone has used this soil and knows if this is going to drastically alter my water please let me know

Ali


----------



## aliclarke86 (30 Jun 2013)

Oops


----------



## Daz2162 (30 Jun 2013)

That looks sweet mate.  You could grow some moss up the stalks of that wood,  would look very natural.  You buy that today? Wish they did smaller bits of that wood so i could get some,  looks awesome.


----------



## aliclarke86 (30 Jun 2013)

Daz2162 said:


> That looks sweet mate.  You could grow some moss up the stalks of that wood,  would look very natural.  You buy that today? Wish they did smaller bits of that wood so i could get some,  looks awesome.


Cheers Darren I'm not happy with it still though I'm going to try reposition the wood it looked a lot smaller in the shop ha. I'm sure you can do a bit of snapping and cutting mate.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Alastair (30 Jun 2013)

Rock positioning looks good mate. The wood looks a little out of place though. It might look totally different when planted up but stuck right in the middle it detracts from the nice lay out of the rocks. 
Could it not sit in amongts the stones on the right

Ps that aqua soil you showed is best used as a base layer and if your going to regularly be uprooting it could get muddy

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ady34 (1 Jul 2013)

Hi,
the wood is vine wood, its a soft wood and eventually rots when submerged. You get an initial mould/fungus from resins still held within the wood which clears after a few weeks. I had some in my 'Dragons Crypt' tank and it lasted around 10 months before developing another fungus which made me remove it to find very soft wood. Looks nice though and ok for short term use. I suspect large and frequent water changes helped in keeping good water quality as the wood deteriorated....but thats just speculation, it didnt seem to smell too bad.
Also worth considering is that it floats if not pre-saturated, so if your planning on using it id get it in a bucket for a few weeks so it will be ready for use 
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## aliclarke86 (1 Jul 2013)

Alastair said:


> Rock positioning looks good mate. The wood looks a little out of place though. It might look totally different when planted up but stuck right in the middle it detracts from the nice lay out of the rocks.
> Could it not sit in amongts the stones on the right
> 
> Ps that aqua soil you showed is best used as a base layer and if your going to regularly be uprooting it could get muddy
> ...


 
cheers Al, all im looking for is about 2cm extra depth so i think a base layer of the aqua soil should get me the depth im looking for as well as something nice for the roots. I agree with you on the wood in fact it was changed very soon after posting. Im really happy with the rock work on the right side but the wood looked a lot smaller in a store full of large aquariums.







i like thiis look it has an almost "Jurassic" look to it and i think some crypts could really add to it
my real problem is i keep thinking this is much bigger than it really is.



Ady34 said:


> Hi,
> the wood is vine wood, its a soft wood and eventually rots when submerged. You get an initial mould/fungus from resins still held within the wood which clears after a few weeks. I had some in my 'Dragons Crypt' tank and it lasted around 10 months before developing another fungus which made me remove it to find very soft wood. Looks nice though and ok for short term use. I suspect large and frequent water changes helped in keeping good water quality as the wood deteriorated....but thats just speculation, it didnt seem to smell too bad.
> Also worth considering is that it floats if not pre-saturated, so if your planning on using it id get it in a bucket for a few weeks so it will be ready for use
> Cheerio,
> Ady.


 
Cheers Ady.. i dont plan on keeping this going for a very long time maybe 6 months tops so this should work out OK i still have a few more bits to sort out before i get it filled too so the wood will be well soaked before hand and probably tied to some rock. belt and braces as they say .

Ali


----------



## aliclarke86 (28 Jul 2013)

Quick one on this. Looks like I'm going to be moving house thus no updates whatsoever. Don't want to make a start on it only to have tear it down or attempt to move it intact. I will of course be getting it going asap when everything is sorted. May even be able get some of my larger tanks running in my bigger house  

Cheers 

Ali

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Daz2162 (28 Jul 2013)

Eh? How come your moving dude?


----------



## aliclarke86 (28 Jul 2013)

This house is falling apart, land lord seems to be non existent and next door are buildind an extension that will block out all sun from our garden.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## aliclarke86 (13 Aug 2013)

For lack of any movement on this one here us a shot of my current tank  





Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aliclarke86 (13 Aug 2013)

Unfortunately the glass and well everything really is not clean as I would like but packing and whatnot is taking its toll. Just glad its only round the corner so this can be transported with ease 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## George Farmer (13 Aug 2013)

Looks lovely.


----------



## Alastair (13 Aug 2013)

Gorgeous tank that ali. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Sep 2013)

Nice little tank  you really need to get rid of that heater  

always great to place a plant list once you planted so people know what you have in there  

Keep it up


----------



## aliclarke86 (10 Sep 2013)

Thanks a lot guys.

In that tank I had:

Ludwigie sp. Atlantis
Ludwigia repens
Lobelia cardinalis
Hydrocotyle tripartita
Some sort of rotala (I found a 4cm long stem in some hydrocotyle I got from ghost sword)
Vallisneria Nana 
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Hemianthus micranthemoides
Eleocharis acicularis
Alternanthera reineckii (pink)
Anubias barteri var. nana

Wow I didn't think the list would be that long. It started out with so little but turned into a bit of a garden 

Anyway the move has gone OK but hit me in the pocket but now all I need are plants and I can get the tmc up and running!

Cheers
Ali

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## aliclarke86 (23 Sep 2013)

I'm totally going to plant this tomorrow! Man its been a long wait! I want for it to be an artistic master piece but I'm sure it is going to be an over grown garden. Stay tuned 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## aliclarke86 (24 Sep 2013)

Hello good people. So months later I have finally got round to planting this tank. I have spent all day doing so. (House is still a mess after the move so it kind of hindered my working) 

I have a soar back and wrinkled fingers but I am happy with what I have achieved.

So here are some pictures taken straight after planting....





















The vine wood has been soaking for some 3 weeks but still refuses to stay down I attempted to stick it with some super glue but it was even too buoyant for that so until further notice it is being weighted with some unsightly stones. I was not able to hold off planting any longer....

I will update the plant list shortly  right now I need to eat!!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aliclarke86 (24 Sep 2013)

Just realised I have put one of the branches in wrong...... its the wrong way round entirely....... well more to do tomorrow. 

Note to self:

No late nights drinking before assembling a new layout.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## aliclarke86 (25 Sep 2013)

Water change done this morning and swapped out the lily as it was not giving enough flow for such a built up layout, so black spray bar until I can cough up funds for glass or make an acrylic one.


----------



## Lindy (25 Sep 2013)

aliclarke86 said:


> No late nights drinking before assembling a new layout.


 
Plus your journal has acquired 2 dogs!


----------



## aliclarke86 (25 Sep 2013)

I just saw that strange thing is its fine on my tapatalk but not on browser....... hmmmmm

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Samjpikey (25 Sep 2013)

Your scape is going to look awesome when it grows in  very nice layout 

I'm also moving house in 2 weeks but only 10 minutes from where I live now , I have a good plan to move my tank though.  well I hope . 
Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Ady34 (25 Sep 2013)

aliclarke86 said:


>


Is that  a chihuahua or is that dog just happy to see me?  i know....



ldcgroomer said:


> Plus your journal has acquired 2 dogs!





aliclarke86 said:


> I just saw that strange thing is its fine on my tapatalk but not on browser....... hmmmmm
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


 
this is an issue that has been raised before:
Resolved! - Wrong photo | UK Aquatic Plant Society

Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Edvet (25 Sep 2013)

That Chihuaha has a tumor on it's back


----------



## aliclarke86 (25 Sep 2013)

Yeah its a tapatalk issue just strange that it seems to have the correct address withing the app but points to a nothing picture within a browser.....



Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Tim Harrison (25 Sep 2013)

Looking good so far...it should fill in nicely given time. Not sure about the random dogs though...hmmm


----------



## aliclarke86 (26 Sep 2013)

Plant list:

Rotala rotundifolia
Lobelia cardinalis?
Anubias barteri var. nana
Cryptocoryne parva		  
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis   
Hemianthus callitrichoides 
Staurogyne repens  
Eleocharis sp. 'mini'		  
Vesicularia ferriei
Taxiphyllum alternans

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Lindy (26 Sep 2013)

aliclarke86 said:


> Yeah its a tapatalk issue just strange that it seems to have the correct address withing the app but points to a nothing picture within a browser


 
Just be happy it wasn't an inappropriate photo!


----------



## Gary Nelson (27 Sep 2013)

aliclarke86 said:


> Unfortunately the glass and well everything really is not clean as I would like but packing and whatnot is taking its toll. Just glad its only round the corner so this can be transported with ease
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


 
Looks great! what's on the rock?  Chladoflora?


----------



## aliclarke86 (27 Sep 2013)

It was mainly GSA due to lack of maintaining and dosing when I was moving home.


Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Alastair (27 Sep 2013)

aliclarke86 said:


> It was mainly GSA due to lack of maintaining and dosing when I was moving home.
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4



Still looked great either way. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aliclarke86 (28 Sep 2013)

Small update. All going fine as to be expected 4 days in. Got some white fungus on the wood but that's no problem it will clear up in time. 

Hydor inline broke down  as did my backup (backup just didn't work, it was second hand) so I have had to add an ugly jager in its place  

Getting my broadband hooked back up on Monday so I will be able to give some better updates 

Cheers 
Ali

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## aliclarke86 (30 Sep 2013)

After reading about George's mishap with his hillside scape I have had a similar experience today  very stress full. Luckily I got the pond and other tanks sorted before so still managed to get all my cleaning done.

Was just doing my daily 50% and knocked the left side wood which in turn ripped through the substrate knocking up MANY newly rooted plants! 

I have actually ditched said wood and left the side with just rock. I kinda feel like its a bit lopsided now though. 

I will get a pic or 2 tomorrow. Didn't get time tonight with all server troubles 

Ali

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## aliclarke86 (2 Oct 2013)

Need more flow. This is going to cause even more ugly spray bars but it needs it right now. I'm going to clean up another filter tonight and add it in. I will get some pics up later tonight.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Samjpikey (2 Oct 2013)

Hi Ali. , 
How did you diagnose that you need more flow. ? 
Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## aliclarke86 (2 Oct 2013)

I'm using a 700lph filter at the mo I have been getting some major film build up and find it very hard to get a yellow drop checker especially before lights on 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Samjpikey (3 Oct 2013)

Ahhh ok I see fair enough , I ask as I'm Debating about flow on my tank . 
Hope you get it sorted 
Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## aliclarke86 (3 Oct 2013)

Oh it will be sorted I'm determined to have this tank run smooth. I plan on the other filter being used for co2 defusion and flow and the first filter for the actual filtration. The plants should take care of most of the nasties in the water 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## aliclarke86 (3 Oct 2013)

So still not sorted out the other filter. Turns out I didn't even empty it in my hast of tearing down the tank it was on before I moved house  so its a bit smelly and needs some work. 

Any way here is how its looking now. 





Still have the jager in 

I have moved the defuser to the inlet as I have always had good results like this before and after upping the co2 the other day I ended up with this





Apart from that and the floating wood  I've not had any other problems so thumbs up! 

I have new growth on my hc that came from another tank that had been without co2 for a couple months so looked a bit under the weather. 

I'm currently running my light at half power for 6 hours and this seems to be good for now, maybe in a week or so I will up the period to 7 after I have got the co2 worked out.

This little guy is helping me clean up the fungus on the wood





Ali


Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## aliclarke86 (6 Oct 2013)

Sorted out second filter and stuffed so much crap in that it looks horrid ...... but I have crystal clear water. I am getting a new filter very soon so it will look a lot nicer but for now the plants getting established is my main priority so some green bars and jager are a must 





Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## tim (7 Oct 2013)

Looks better without the wood Ali I'd be tempted to remove the other piece.nice start to your scape.


----------



## aliclarke86 (7 Oct 2013)

Thanks Tim. I am really temped it would just leave the whole thing looking very flat. I really enjoy what I have done with the rocks below the wood aswell just need to think on something to give me more height.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## aliclarke86 (7 Oct 2013)

new filter today so not as much unsightly kit in the tank, still need to replace the heater but need a bigger one now DOH! still gone with the spray bar as i cant for the life of me figure out the flow using a lily pipe.

little melt on some of the rotala and a few bits of the hair grass are not looking too good but mostly it all seems to be taking. i am putting the melt down to the poor flow i had to begin with.

Onwards and upwards!! ^_^

Here is a very noisy picture.........toodlepip, im off to bed


----------



## aliclarke86 (7 Oct 2013)

This one is a little better


----------



## Deano3 (7 Oct 2013)

looks great ali rock and wood look great 

Dean


----------



## aliclarke86 (8 Oct 2013)

Thanks Deano. I am actually finding the wood to be a bit over bearing and out of place, I think that in my haste I picked the wrong wood to use but convinced myself it would look good but I also don't want to remove it before figuring out what to do with the layout when that space is feed up.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## aliclarke86 (13 Oct 2013)

All seems to be going good hc and hair grass is taking off. I have lost a bit of the hc I planted due to it just being knocked around when I had my mishap. 

The rotala is growing really well and gonna need a trim.in a few days.

I'm still not happy with the wood  but I'm not moving it until I have some more ideas about what to do. The fungus is starting to die off so the ananos are going to town on it now 

New heater arrived I can hook that up tomorrow.

















Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Curvball (13 Oct 2013)

Looking good. I think the issue with your wood is down to the bit on the right mimics the shape and height of the rock on the left - does that make sense?


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## aliclarke86 (13 Oct 2013)

Yeah mate I can see exactly what you mean. I in fact think it pulls way to much focas from the entire scape. I thought it looked so good when it was dry! 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian Holdich (13 Oct 2013)

Have you thought about putting some smaller mini landscape around the bottom of the wood? Just around the area that it's berried in the substrate.  If I was going to be hyper critical the wood needs shifting just about an inch to the right, just to open that pathway up a little. 

The plants look really well mate, well done.


----------



## aliclarke86 (13 Oct 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> Have you thought about putting some smaller mini landscape around the bottom of the wood? Just around the area that it's berried in the substrate.  If I was going to be hyper critical the wood needs shifting just about an inch to the right, just to open that pathway up a little.
> 
> The plants look really well mate, well done.



I can see exactly what you mean and I think I will give it a go tomorrow. It just got harder though as we just got this little terror 





And she is a bit of an attention seeker at the moment 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian Holdich (13 Oct 2013)

Aaawww, is she looks ace mate!


----------



## aliclarke86 (13 Oct 2013)

Mate she is lush. 3 month old Pure bred pedigree, kc registered with champ grandparents and only paid £250 from someone in our town as they couldn't take care of her any longer. We had been looking for about 6 months and willing to pay £900 upwards but she is exactly what we where after! I don't think lucky comes close 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edvet (14 Oct 2013)

You've had a beagle before? Hard work to get them disciplined


----------



## aliclarke86 (14 Oct 2013)

Edvet said:


> You've had a beagle before? Hard work to get them disciplined



Not had a beagle before no. Many other dogs but no beagles I hope I've not bitten off more than she can chew 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edvet (14 Oct 2013)

Just make sure you are firm and make sure all in the family expect the same from her, Always!. Worst thing you can do for a dog is have pity for it
And an advice i give all my clients: treat it like a 80 pound wet dog!. Everything you wouldn't accept from an 80 pound wet dog, you musn't accept from her.


----------



## foxfish (14 Oct 2013)

Ahh lovely looking little dog.... yeah they are hunting dogs alright & when they get a sent of something it is difficult to stop them LOL
Baying & running with their nose stuck to the ground is great fun to see & that is what they want & should be doing but it is not always at the most appropriate moment!


----------



## aliclarke86 (14 Oct 2013)

Its only me and the Mrs and we are a pretty tight team. She is very stern and I follow suit else she turns it on me  

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (14 Oct 2013)

Edvet said:


> Just make sure you are firm, Worst thing you can do for a dog is have pity for it [/U]



By this I guess you mean no telling her off then turning round and going "aww but she is so cute its fine..........., this certainly does not happen! 


OK back to tank

I have moved the wood... not removed (I was very tempted)

Any thoughts welcome. I think it is looking a lot better for it apart from the open space between the two branches. 

Not sure how to remedy this without filling it with stems or a larger leafed plant. The later I'm not to keen on as I think it will through off the scale with the other plants and rock work.

Thoughts?

Ali


Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (14 Oct 2013)

Forgot the pic  





Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edvet (14 Oct 2013)

I'm not good at scaping, but to me some small twigs would fit better then the large piece.


----------



## aliclarke86 (17 Oct 2013)

I agree that the wood is over bearing but I think the new position has taken it down a notch  

Got some new plants on a whim  just popped in to lps to say hello and was told they had a few bucephalandra "Malawi" plantlets I could have  so jumped on it for £10 couldn't say no they also gave me a microsorum sp. I hadnt seen before, microsorum "apple". Its a very bright green fern similar looking to microsorum pteropus.

Buce














Microsorum "apple"













Cheers

Ali

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (25 Oct 2013)

Added some ruby barbs. Thought I would have a strong root base on most plants but there sure have done a number on the eleocharis 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain Sutherland (25 Oct 2013)

hey ali, sorry to hear you barb issues mate it must be a total PITA.
Now i could be wrong here but i seem to remember reading, and as such avoiding, ruby barbs arent amazingly plant friendly and will often graze on soft tissue varieties.
Im hoping im wrong and they were just making a house a home


----------



## aliclarke86 (25 Oct 2013)

Nope I think you are right.on have kept them before. I was in a huff and bought them as I couldn't source the rhombo barbs I was after. I think they will be going back to the store. They eat mainly algae and dig through detritus so not really a good choice. If I had it my way they would be going into a new tank at home but I promised to downsize when I moved and I picked planted tanks  

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain Sutherland (25 Oct 2013)

good choice ali, of course planted tanks! I had a lot of issues finding Rhombo's and in the end Kesgrave came up trumps but only after waiting 3 months for him to find good stock as the first batch he wasnt prepared to send out. They are awesome fish and worth the wait to find them. I believe they are seasonal so you may get lucky, could be worth an email...


----------



## aliclarke86 (26 Oct 2013)

Was that kesgrave tropicals? 

I have one rhombo that I got by accident about a year ago with some tetras I ordered from my lps so I assumed they would be able to get me more but when I asked about them they hadn't even heard of them. The Ruby's are keeping him company at the moment.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (26 Oct 2013)

Iian thanks a lot for the pointer got 6 on order now  

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (30 Oct 2013)

Should have by barbs Friday! Very happy right now. Sunday is going to be big trim day. Gonna hack all the rotala back and the s. Repens need a good hack woo super fun

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (3 Nov 2013)

Everything ticking along fine. Bit of GDA on rocks but nothing to worry about. Getting new camera soon so will get some better shots. 

Not really liking the totals forest so I may replace it with another plant..... any way ..barbs 





They are super fast so can't really get a shot with my phone  



Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (6 Nov 2013)

Had a hack back of the rotala. It got a bit out of control. Added a bit of colour, just hope I can keep these beautiful plants....well....beautiful.









I'm having trouble finding time to do my weekly water change so I'm doing more smaller ones and small bits of maintenance here and there. Not really the strict regime I'm after!! But it is doing the job.

I have some gUSH in and outlets on the way so I'm going to try a lily pipe again see if I can get the flow right but I'm not holding out much hope .









Still can't get shots of these guys they are solo quick!! 

Also something is eating my Buce! Can't see any snails but I keep getting munch holes in em!!

Cheers

Ali

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (13 Nov 2013)

Cheers Ali

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (14 Nov 2013)

Hi aliclarke86, Your Aquascape is looking fab


----------



## kirk (14 Nov 2013)

I like all your colour Combinations you have in there I find that my eyes are drawn around the tank as there's quite abit going on but is still scaped.


----------



## aliclarke86 (14 Nov 2013)

Thanks a lot guys. I can't say I'm happy with it all that much but that's just me I can never settle 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## tim (14 Nov 2013)

aliclarke86 said:


> Thanks a lot guys. I can't say I'm happy with it all that much but that's just me I can never settle
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


If you settled what would drive you forwards  looks good Ali


----------



## Lindy (25 Nov 2013)

Hi, Ali, what macro lense are you using on your s4? I' ve been looking on amazon and there are loads!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## steveno (25 Nov 2013)

Nice! Looks lovely and colorful , is that Anubias you have attached to your stones, i like to add some in my tank but have read that it can be harmful to your shrimp, but also heard that its fine in a shrimp tank
Anubias barteri


----------



## Nick16 (25 Nov 2013)

cant see why anubias can be harmful. im going to be using it in my next scape.


----------



## aliclarke86 (26 Nov 2013)

ldcgroomer said:


> Hi, Ali, what macro lense are you using on your s4? I' ve been looking on amazon and there are loads!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk



Hey Lindy

I just bought the cheapest one I could find, I thought it was going to be rubbish but it works OK sometimes. Must have to be patient  


steveno said:


> Nice! Looks lovely and colorful , is that Anubias you have attached to your stones, i like to add some in my tank but have read that it can be harmful to your shrimp, but also heard that its fine in a shrimp tank
> Anubias barteri


Hi Steve

Thanks a lot mate.

Its is anubia barteri Nana. I have amano and cherries in there and they are fine.


Nick16 said:


> cant see why anubias can be harmful. im going to be using it in my next scape.


 Hi Nick

Anubias is said to release something when it is cut or pruned that is harm full to shrimp but I haven't found any sound proof of this, in fact it seems to be debated a lot all over the internet. I have no problem with any of my shrimp though





That's my shrimp tank. It has 3 veriaties of anubias.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (26 Nov 2013)

Buce has flowered 



Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick16 (27 Nov 2013)

looks great mate, well i spose the anubias arent going to release that much, i can understand the 'possibility' of something building up to dangerous levels if your shrimp tank is like 20 litres maybe. mines over a hundred litres so i cant see it being a problem! 
its more than likely a co-incidence, like someone moved their anubias to prune and disturbed a gas pocket in the substrate and therefore claimed that it must be the anubias leaching something.... food for thought


----------



## Andy D (27 Nov 2013)

I have not seen any evidence of Anubias killing shrimp but it does seem to be doing the rounds. 

One thing I did read was that one shrimp keeper blended an Anubias and added it to their shrimp tank to test the theory and the shrimp were fine.


----------



## Trevor Pleco (27 Nov 2013)

Perhaps the wood could be less central and and try and wrap it more around and over the rocks or some of them, as your chosen wood imo has a root like feel to it rather than branches, so they could be inverted.


----------



## Little-AL (27 Nov 2013)

Really like this tank, the rock and wood in the initial scape looked great!

My only criticism is that the Anubias look totally out of place imo - the leaves don't look in proportion with anything else in the tank so it makes the tank look and feel quite small. Just my thought


----------



## aliclarke86 (27 Nov 2013)

Trevor Pleco said:


> Perhaps the wood could be less central and and try and wrap it more around and over the rocks or some of them, as your chosen wood imo has a root like feel to it rather than branches, so they could be inverted.


Hi Trevor 
The tank will not be going that much longer as I'm having to move house again!!  I do agree with your thoughts but I couldn't get it right going down over the rocks sent settled finally on how it is now.



Little-AL said:


> Really like this tank, the rock and wood in the initial scape looked great!
> 
> My only criticism is that the Anubias look totally out of place imo - the leaves don't look in proportion with anything else in the tank so it makes the tank look and feel quite small. Just my thought


Cheers Al

I agree with you too. I was looking for some bonsai when I first set up but couldn't get any in the time frame I wanted so I plucked this out of another tank when it was young and quite small. It has grown a lot and does take focus especially as it is quite far forward .. 




Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (27 Nov 2013)

In other news. I have noticed some very small amounts of bba since I moved over to glass lily outlet rather than my spray bar. I have reduced the lighting (quite considerably) I don't have a controller so have off/50%/100% as my options. I have reduced the co2 input accordingly.

Pretty much all the HC I planted has gone. It never really bounced back from the poor state it was in before it was moved.

Still getting good growth on the rotala and the limnophilia.
The ludwigia sp. Needs a huge trim down now as its reaching the surface so about 20cm tall and it will fill out very nicely.

S repens are looking a bit sad so need a good trim back.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trevor Pleco (28 Nov 2013)

Sorry mate, somehow did not see the last five months of your journal and was commenting on your initial pics posted 28th June, I'll climb back into my burrow... scape has really come on and looks great


----------



## aliclarke86 (11 Jan 2014)

So it has been a long time and I have not updated  basicly I am suffering from a BBA attack after the Christmas period took all my free time away. I am currently doing daily water changes and spot dosing glut to attempt to kill of what has already taken hold. I am nearly out of co2 (couldn't refill due to being cut off by floods!!!) So I think my next step is going to be a black out for 3 days wooop .

I will win this fight as I have no money for all new plants!!

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk (11 Jan 2014)

Cut off by flood water with no c02 when the firemen are dragging residents past in dingies flag them down and ask for a fire extinguisher. they say they are there to deal with all sorts of emergencies


----------



## aliclarke86 (11 Jan 2014)

kirk said:


> Cut off by flood water with no c02 when the firemen are dragging residents past in dingies flag them down and ask for a fire extinguisher. they say they are there to deal with all sorts of emergencies


Paha Kirk my man the is genius!!

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchelllawson (11 Jan 2014)

what kind of moss is it on the wood and how easy is it to grow? tank looks good

Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aliclarke86 (11 Jan 2014)

mitchelllawson said:


> what kind of moss is it on the wood and how easy is it to grow? tank looks good
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2


Mike, its Christmas moss mixed with Taiwan moss and both seem to grow like the clappers even in my lotech  thanks for the comment but like I said just now BBA has taken hold and now I'm in a fight yo kkeep it lookin OK  

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## faizal (13 Jan 2014)

Nice one Ali  . Tanks looking looking great from the pictures. Hope the BBA issue resolves quickly for you. Once the moss takes over the wood nicely it is gonna look grand. Have fun.


----------



## aliclarke86 (13 Jan 2014)

All a bit of a mess right now...

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (14 Jan 2014)

Hi Aliclarke86, Looking good  And the Anubias Flowering   Hope you get the BBA under control soon


----------



## aliclarke86 (14 Jan 2014)

I think I'm getting there with the BBA have had to give it all a good hack but hopefully I will get all lush new growth!!

No co2 now......... Lights are on 2 hours with easy carbo being dosed at lights on.... Don't know if this is the best idea but I don't want to be without my tank! 

I'm spot dosing 6ml of ec in the morning before work too in some areas where I'm seeing a bit of BBA still.

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (15 Jan 2014)

So my friend took down his tank today due to unforseen rubbishness  but he is giving me some nice plants that he bought the other day but never planted. No idea what ATM but will update soon  I like free stuff 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (15 Jan 2014)

as we stand today............excusee dirty pipe  lights on for photo only as still waiting for my co2 


IMG_6298 by aliclarke86, on Flickr


----------



## aliclarke86 (15 Jan 2014)

This pic was when my algae was at its worst but i like my rhombos 


Puntius Rhomboocellatus by aliclarke86, on Flickr


rhombo by aliclarke86, on Flickr


----------



## aliclarke86 (21 Jan 2014)

Quick phone shot... Still no co2. I popped in the shop today and they don't seem to know where they are!!! Grrrr I'm not going to be happy if they have been lost or stolen as its nearly 100 quid of gas bottle they have!! They remember them being dropped off though. 





This has turned into a planted tank without any intention. I started out trying to aquascape but I guess I just like growing plants more than the art side of this hobby  added a black background too....

I have added some plants to either side that, when I got them from the store, I thought where vallis nana but they are not growing tall and not producing runners ( they where in my betta tank RIP ) 

I'm thinking maybe blyxa Japonica??





Ali

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Alastair (21 Jan 2014)

Looks quite tall for japonica.  Could be auberti. Blyxa doesn't really grow from runners its more a plant growing on the plant so to speak. 
I think your right on the species


----------



## aliclarke86 (22 Jan 2014)

The lack of height and runners was why I figured it wasn't vallis, I hadn't paid much attention to it as it was growing happily with no need to thin it out. Wasnt until I pulled it out and it was one huge ball of root I realised how much it had grown. 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (28 Jan 2014)

Added 10 neons 2 days ago and I am over the moon with them. Don't get me wrong i have had them many times in the past but I think they look great with the reds/orange of the rhombos. Plus they have really made a difference to the activity of the barbs. They have been incredibly shy since I got them but have got more active each day from adding the neons .

I have taken a quite a bit of footage today and when I find an editing software I will get a video together for y'all 

Ali

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (31 Jan 2014)

IMG_6465 by aliclarke86, on Flickr


IMG_6463 by aliclarke86, on Flickr


IMG_6439 by aliclarke86, on Flickr


----------



## Antoni (31 Jan 2014)

Lovely pictures mate!


----------



## aliclarke86 (31 Jan 2014)

Thanks very much Antoni. I still have a lot to learn about photographing aquaria

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (1 Feb 2014)

Hi aliclarce86, Nice pics Love the neons And cool marking on the barb Looking forward to the video


----------



## aliclarke86 (1 Feb 2014)

Thanks Roy, I think in going yo get dome more footage as I have a whole 5 days away from work!!!

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (4 Feb 2014)

So today I decided to finally unpack and install my inline atomiser...... Oh how I hate it....... All those bubbles make my water look dirty and murky. Taking it off tomorrow and putting it up for sale....

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (5 Feb 2014)

Damn... One barb jumped last night and now tonight another..... Luckily I was up to stop the cat nabbing it tonight but he hit the floor damn hard!!!! I think I'm going back to co2 into inlet. Its only since I started playing with the gas I've had problems...

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## EdwinK (5 Feb 2014)

aliclarke86 said:


> This pic was when my algae was at its worst but i like my rhombos


 
Can't see it clearly but I think that Buce is planted in the substrate. They are epiphytic plants and may start to rotten in the soil.


----------



## aliclarke86 (5 Feb 2014)

It is indeed and it is an experiment as tom barr has stated in his buce tank journal that they will grow in substrate as well so I took a little bit to try. It has produced one new leaf since being there but that's compared to about 6 from the ones on rock

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (6 Feb 2014)

White spot..........BLUCH!

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (6 Feb 2014)

Hi Ali, Sorry to hear that mate  A member on another forum got rid of this with salt  Others will know more about this


----------



## aliclarke86 (6 Feb 2014)

I have esha exit and salt going in today . should be fine I've got rid before, just a pita!

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## James D (6 Feb 2014)

Looking great Ali!



> So today I decided to finally unpack and install my inline atomiser...... Oh how I hate it....... All those bubbles make my water look dirty and murky.


 
I feel the same about mine but I'm sure it's the most effective delivery method, what were using before? an in-tank diffuser?

Cheers


----------



## aliclarke86 (6 Feb 2014)

Yeas mate and I've switched back now. I used to have it going through my filter but that seemed to limit the amount actually dissolved into the water somehow so now its just in the corner doing it's thang. 

I'm struggling to get a nice green DC for lights on but then it turns yellow by the time I'm halfway through the photo period........ Hmmmmmm

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain Sutherland (6 Feb 2014)

Try a little more surface movement Ali, helps to stop the build up over the light duration.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (6 Feb 2014)

+1 WITH IAIN


----------



## aliclarke86 (6 Feb 2014)

Cheers Iian will do

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (9 Feb 2014)

OK so been doing a bit of maintenance and noticed a few holes in leaves. I guess I have failed to take into account the huge plant mass compared to my initial set up and havnt provided them with the nutrients they require. I'm uppin me ferts and hopeing to see an improvement.

Still playing with co2/surface movement but no fauna are struggling St the mo

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (10 Feb 2014)

Had a trim back of the hygrophila today, it grows way to fast for my liking and the lack of structure in this tank is starting to get on my nerves, for example the rotala rotundifolia next to the hygrophila polysperma is to much of a contrast then the limnophilia aromatica on the right. This seems like a better transition but I have lost the pink hue since I have turned my lights down. 

The rotala seemed to stop growing much at all after I had a huge hack back a month or so ago but seems to be picking up again.

As far as BBA is concerned, I'm not seeing any new growth and now its just a case of treating the stubborn bits left around and getting them eaten.  

I think I'm going to be doing a fair amount of tidying up over the next couple of weeks and hopefully I can get this tank to a point I am happy with.........  but as pointed out by Rosie (the "better" half ) I usually have 2 weeks of being happy with a tank until I "hate them" <--- her words with air quotes haha oh well.

Thanks for reading and any words from the wise as to composition always welcome

Ali

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Alastair (10 Feb 2014)

Hey ali 
All looks very healthy and vibrant. 
If I were you where the polysperma is in the centre back id remove it and allow a kind of valley/pathway between the two rocks. Maybe add a smaller plant there or leave it totally open giving you almost 2 islands right and left??? The things that stand out the most is the anubias on the left rock and the piece of wood on the far right. It looks out of place like it shouldnt be there. Or more draws your eye away from the rest of the tank. 
Not that your tank looks rubbish,  far from it its very nice mate.


----------



## aliclarke86 (10 Feb 2014)

Thanks Al 

I know its not a great "scape" but im still learning to grow plants and get my ferts right at the mo. I keep threatening to take to wood out then bottle it at the last second!! Its the only thing that adds any night to the layout.  the anubias is far to big. I added the hygro in an attempt to bring it more into balance but Im just not getting on with hygro at all. 

I'm going to think on this. I could continue the parva and eleocharis up to the back..... 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob P (10 Feb 2014)

Growing healthy plants is the most important thing bud


----------



## faizal (11 Feb 2014)

Hey Ali,... Glad you are putting up an awesome fight. The tank's looking great mate. Even the plants look much healthier compared that earlier picture with a fish in it. I think the light that you have there might still be a tad too high for the amount of co2 injected,...please don't get me wrong and this is just my 2 cents though,....i know that you have lost the red colours in some of the plants & since you are currently trying to balance the light & co2 factor,....wouldn't you think it might be a good idea to use simply T8s ( about 1 wpg)  for the next 2 months or so,...y'know so that it might help the plants to settle in. The carpet might not form well but atleast it will give the stems to plump up nicely & stabilize the tank. Then after the 2 month period, you could focus on upping the co2 first for 2 weeks followed by an increase in light intensity to help the carpet plants.


----------



## aliclarke86 (11 Feb 2014)

faizal said:


> Hey Ali,...



Hi Faizal, thanks for the input as far as lighting in concerned I think I'm more inclined to buy a controller for the tile as I want the option there for the future. I'm not running the lighting as you see it in the photo that is purely for photography, I also don't have any spare lighting except a mini 400 tile and that's not gonna cut it I don't think. The carpet I'm not really concerned about, I have had a nice thick HC carpet in the past and as nice as was I want to concentrate on stems for the time being. I think the issue I'm having is flow more than co2 and like I mentioned before the lack of ferts. They where fine to start of with but the plant mass has close to doubled and I kept the same fert routine.

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (27 Feb 2014)

More phone shots... Can't find the time in the evening to take pictures at the moment.....I think its because I tend to be in bed by 9.30  

Anyway......I'm still considering taking the wood out but Rosie (the Mrs) really likes it..... But I find the wood to be to much of a decision between the too sides.

I removed the h. polysperma and have added some blyxa Japonica.

I like the shape and I'm thinking about what I would like in the left behind the rock.

Its a bit of a mess with random crypts in the for ground but I have developed a fondness for them recently 

Cheers for reading my rambling 

Ali

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (3 Mar 2014)

mori no 3 by aliclarke86, on Flickr


mori no 2 by aliclarke86, on Flickr


mori no 1 by aliclarke86, on Flickr


mori no right by aliclarke86, on Flickr


mori no left by aliclarke86, on Flickr


cherry berries by aliclarke86, on Flickr


----------



## tim (3 Mar 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (4 Mar 2014)

Hi Ali, Wonderful


----------



## Rob P (4 Mar 2014)

Very nice Ali, but with a co2 diffuser as big as that you may as well have a Twinstar in there  lol


----------



## aliclarke86 (4 Mar 2014)

Rob P said:


> Very nice Ali, but with a co2 diffuser as big as that you may as well have a Twinstar in there  lol


Ha yeah its a beast but I smashed one of the 2 I had in rotation and this was £7 from the LFS its really good too but probably because its made for 200ltr And up 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (14 Mar 2014)

Getting a bit jungly 



Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (14 Mar 2014)

Looks great al!


----------



## Alastair (15 Mar 2014)

Spot on ali. I do think these signatures look great with the overgrown jungle look as does or did ian holdichs too. 

Very nice mate


----------



## Greenfinger2 (15 Mar 2014)

Hi Ali, Its looking great


----------



## Dan Wiggett (15 Mar 2014)

Good decision swapping out the Hygrophillia for the Japonica, subtle differences make a massive change. I'd leave the wood in there


----------



## Four50 (17 Mar 2014)

Lovely looking tank Ali, one day mine might get to the point of looking half as good as this


----------



## aliclarke86 (27 Mar 2014)

Well my inline heater gave up a few days ago... Again.... Had 2 fail on me now...... I think I will stick with an internal for the time being. Also in the middle of moving house so this has been a bit neglected but when I'm settled I will be doing an over haul 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Antoni (27 Mar 2014)

Lot's of texture! Looking good!


----------



## aliclarke86 (28 Mar 2014)

Antoni said:


> Lot's of texture! Looking good!


Thanks mate 

Moving house neglect..  



Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## faizal (30 Mar 2014)

It's looking lovely Ali.  Coming along very nicely.


----------



## aliclarke86 (31 Mar 2014)

Thanks faizel, I'm not sure if I'm going to keep it going once I move it to my new place or start again... Decisions decisions 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## faizal (31 Mar 2014)

aliclarke86 said:


> Thanks faizel, I'm not sure if I'm going to keep it going once I move it to my new place or start again... Decisions decisions
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk



ha ha Ha!!  the temptations of the blank canvas !!! Go for it mate !!


----------



## aliclarke86 (12 Apr 2014)

Got my avatar pic in the readers section of pfk 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## tim (12 Apr 2014)

aliclarke86 said:


> Got my avatar pic in the readers section of pfk
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Nice one


----------



## aliclarke86 (12 Apr 2014)

Had a chance for a very quick trim today, the house move has brought a lot of neglect for my tanks ... I have more BBA again....... 

The limnophila was about 1'6" tall!! It was pretty much stopping the flow, also it would see. I missed a couple stems of hygrophilia and that had shot up to a foot tall too.... 

Not sure if I have time for high tech at the most but I'm going to keep this going a bit longer get rid of the algae again then decide. 

Cheers for looking.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## peke (14 Apr 2014)

Use your inline atomizer again but then in the other way, put them in the intake from your aquarium so the co2 will completly dissolve in your filter and you have no co2 bubbles coming into your aquarium but the co2 is perfectly dissolved.

I do it with my tanks and co2 is perfect stable and tru the whole aquarium where ever i put the co2 checker.

Greetz


----------



## aliclarke86 (14 Apr 2014)

Hey peke, I ran my co2 through the filter for about a year but I'm happy with in tank now, I don't think this one will be up a lot longer so may reconsider co2 when I re do it

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (6 May 2014)

Zero maintenance on this for the last month or so. Co2 ran out about the same time so I have reduced the lighting to 50% and just been topping it up and feeding. Its still growing fast and the algae is not as bad as I thought it would be! 

Going to be down sizing soon to only this tank (and my mini m if i can get away with it) and it will be mostly moss and ferns. 

Since I got promoted at work I have been working 11 - 12 hour days and just don't have time to keep up with 3 tanks.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (13 May 2014)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (15 Jan 2015)

need to do something with this one again......


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Jan 2015)

Maybe posting it the right way up would be a good start


----------



## aliclarke86 (15 Jan 2015)

Haha. Yeah that would be Tapatalk.. There is really nothing to see!


----------



## Lindy (16 Jan 2015)

Time to get that shrimp rack up and running!


----------



## aliclarke86 (16 Jan 2015)

Unfortunately lindy I'm now a lodger so only have room for 1 maybe 2 setups and then I have to sleep in the same room....


----------



## Greenfinger2 (16 Jan 2015)

Ho  Can you bring this one back


----------



## Rob P (16 Jan 2015)

aliclarke86 said:


> need to do something with this one again......



Amazing how the water hasn't leaked out of this one!


----------



## aliclarke86 (16 Jan 2015)

I think the new Tapatalk server is located in OZ


----------



## aliclarke86 (16 Jan 2015)

Roy. Gonna be a completely new set up. Think its gonna have to house my shrimp that are still at my ex house. Would like to bring that tank as well but not sure I can sleep with 2 tanks in the room!!


----------

